# I Need Sway Bars On 04 28rss



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm seriously looking into dual cam type sway bars on my 04 28rss. I can only handle a white knuckle ride for 30 minutes, then I'm cursing the wind and every semi-truck I pass. My question is on tight turns forward or back how doesn't the sway bars get ripped right off the frame of the trailer? Do i have to unhook them to make a sharp turn? And yes I know I should have bought a equalizer brand w/d hitch in the first place. I have a drawtite w/d with one mount for a sway control arm, which i don't have that either. thanks, Ron. 
P.S. any special brands you recommend?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

With the Equalizer, yes.....you can make sharp turns and back up without having to unhook.
That's the one I would recommend...

You need to know your tongue weight to determine which size you would need (1,000 or 1,200 lb) 
We have the 1,200 lb set up on our 28krs and are very pleased with it's performance.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Draw-tite is part of Reese and you may be able to add the duel cam to your setup. http://www.etrailer.com/c-sc.htm . James


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

If you're talking about a friction sway control, then, yes, you'll need to loosen the sway control bar before backing up or you may buckle the bar.

Mark


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Dual cam or Straight Line (same thing) or the Equal-i-zer Brand can all remain connected when making all normal turns both forward and backwards. The only caveat is making turns when transitioning from a slope drive to a level grade (like coming out of a parking lot). Taking the transition straight on is hard on the equipment but making a turn at the same time can cause you problem.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

mswalt said:


> If you're talking about a* friction sway control*, then, *yes,* you'll need to loosen the sway control bar before backing up *or you may buckle the bar*.
> 
> Mark


If the bar doesn't buckle then the small ball that the bar is hooked to may break right off!!!








I have done it twice and I have been given a nick name for it!!!








I won't let it happen again!!!









MaeJae


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have an Equal-i-zer brand WD hitch with the 1200# bars for our 29BHS (which is nearly identical in length, weight, and tongue weight to your trailer). I've never had a problem with the hitch and can back up and maneuver on any grade and from any drive-to-street transition that I've encountered. No loosening, unhooking, or special maneuvers needed. (The Equal-i-zer is really a simple setup - no chains, cams, etc.)

And you are right about semis and cross-winds. Without any sway control, it would be a white-knuckle experience. That all went away with the new hitch (about $400 from RV Wholesalers, including shipping).

But Doug is correct, the dual-cam setup may work and be the best option for you, since you already have that WD hitch. Do what makes the most sense for you - considering both economics and performance.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

I use one on my 25RSS. Before I do any hard turn backing, I get out and just loosen the friction lever. Works fine.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

DaveL1957 said:


> I use one on my 25RSS. Before I do any hard turn backing, I get out and just loosen the friction lever. Works fine.


To clarify, Ron is asking about dual cam, not friction sway control.

x2 on CamperAndy's comments (we've never had a problem forward or back, tight turn or not). We have Reese dual cam on Draw-Tite hitch & bars (same design).

Ed


----------



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

The sway bars from e-trailer look good but of course I have the straight spring bars with no drop at the end, so it looks as if I may have to purchase a whole new set-up. thanks to all for the input. Ron.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

We us the reese dual cam on 28rss w/f150 . When loading keep all the weight to the front. We have good luck with this set up. 
I paid $800+ back in o5,money well spent for the control & safety.

be safe
Paul


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Mt.Zion said:


> The sway bars from e-trailer look good but of course I have the straight spring bars with no drop at the end, so it looks as if I may have to purchase a whole new set-up. thanks to all for the input. Ron.


From Etrailer "Cam adapter is included for straight style round and straight style trunnion spring bars" http://www.etrailer.com/pc-SC~26000.htm . James


----------



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey James, thanks for looking up all the info. I think that set-up will work really well, I like the idea of bolting the cam on using u-bolts instead of screwing into the frame. The bolts are going to be a little short for the 6 inch frame, and I don't really get the adapter from the picture, but I'm sure I can figure it out. thanks again for all the input from everyone. Ron.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Mt.Zion said:


> Hey James, thanks for looking up all the info. I think that set-up will work really well, I like the idea of bolting the cam on using u-bolts instead of screwing into the frame. The bolts are going to be a little short for the 6 inch frame, and I don't really get the adapter from the picture, but I'm sure I can figure it out. thanks again for all the input from everyone. Ron.


There is a kit for the 6" frame http://www.etrailer.com/pc-SC~26001.htm . James


----------



## Mt.Zion (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks again James. I see the instruction button on the side of the page so I get how to bolt on the adapter. You've been a big help. Have a great 4th everyone! Ron.


----------

